# Looks like the gremlins are back with us



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I see some suspect new LJ or out right non related woodworking members have manage to sneak in somehow.

Wewrada
Janetgurley
marjoriebeacu
pauloninger
kanderseon
qebeayurura

yururaoheqga


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

That's what happens with the porous borders!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Dang! I was afraid that my first wife was gonna be on the list. 
Bill


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Jim C

Porous borders well we have our problems with them here too in Oz

Bill

Oh Bill you naughty naughty Boy !!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

This has been happening since Day One. It's just straight *SPAM. *

Nothing stops them from Signing Up and once they're on here they're Left On here. You also CAN'T FLAG A Profile.

The reason for that should be fairly obvious. I don't think they do any Actual Harm being on here.

I Play around with them when I feel like going through …(At The Top) "Jocks", (At The Bottom Far Right) "Go To Pulse Page", (Click On) "Profiles".

I have a Collection of the Pics like the 2 below that I usually *Post on their "Home Page" as a First Comment*.

Getting to be Very Boring though. I'd rather be "Welcoming" the Legitimate Ones or Leaving Comments on "Projects".

88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888










8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888









88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*HOLY POOP!!! They were coming on Faster than I could keep up with them!! *

The *"Spine Doctor"* is the Biggest One I have ever seen!

The other ones below seem to be the *"Standard' *With OR Without a Picture. 
888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888










888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888










88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888










8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888










8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Well I have a form reply, as below:

Are you a Gypsy
Here is my assessment:

No home:
No introduction 
No photo just the default LJ image
No Projects
No Constructive Blogs
No Buddies 
You look very much like just another one of the hundreds of "members" on this site that has no name or home hasn't had the courtesy to introduce themselves, never made anything never contributed anything, never socialises, just a wandering gypsy preying on the Woodworking goodwill of others.

A person who fails to meet the above criteria resembles the stereotype of a Gypsy, as in appearance or itinerant way of life.

However 
Trouble was it was drawing unfavourable comments from genuine LJs.

I did report them but the adminisrators will not act until they post a project (as if that is ever going to happen)

It also seems that the site "uses" the dead beats to crow about membership numbers all very odd.

In fact I added the one eyed green guy to a home page!


----------

